# RIP favorite clothes and products



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 7, 2007)

I took my favorite hanging-around-the-house pants out of the dryer yesterday and found the drawstring poking out of holes in the waistband that weren't part of the original design. I suppose it's time to relegate it to the beloved clothing graveyard.

What is it about certain clothes? My favorite pieces haven't turned out to be the ones that I expect, when I purchased them, to become almost a part of the family. Some were almost accidental. As for products? It seems that everything I find and fall in love with gets pulled off the shelves the moment I discover it. Should I just get over things? Perhaps. But when you experience that moment of nirvana - finding that thing that does just what you want it to do and does it well - it's hard to go back to the search!

My favorite things:
-these lounge pants purchased during the Lane Bryant cargo era that were supposed to be yoga pants, but are way too long for anyone to do yoga but maybe the Jolly Green Giant... yet I loved them!
-a simple long sleeve t-shirt, bought as one of about 6, that just happens to fit me better than all the rest [they were the same pattern, same store, same size, but all had slightly different fabrics]
-my college sweatshirt that was purchased on a whim, a 1/2 off, 7X find on a rack of custom screened items that were never picked up by those ordering them, back in the days when a 3X Champion sweatshirt [the biggest available most places], once washed, might fit a preschooler
-Ivory shampoo.... yes, I'm still in mourning 10 years later!
-this Nivea gel lotion that was just the right amount of moisture for my legs
-most recently, Neutrogena face wash for sensitive, oily skin

So, peeps, what do you mourn over? What clothes do you have stashed away, knowing you could never wear them because of the holes, but you can't bear to part with? What products would you purchase a lifetime supply of if someone found them languishing in a warehouse somewhere, forgotten, and put them up on Ebay?


----------



## Michelle (Jan 7, 2007)

I was in Sears once looking for some house or tool related thing (don't remember now) and on my way out stopped at the beauty counter because they were having a sale. There was this Circle of Beauty body lotion on sale and I got some. It made my skin extremely silky and soft. I'd go back there over and over, for the next couple of years, just to stock up. And one day I went back to get more and they had discontinued it. I was crushed! I haven't found such luxurious body lotion since, no matter what the price.

The other were some shoes I used to get from Wissota Trader. They were plain, with a fabric upper, and could be worn casually or a little more dressy with slacks. They were the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Once they'd get a little too worn to wear to work, I'd convert them to yardwork shoes. And once again, one day they were gone and I was crushed. The only upside to this one is that I've been getting more stylish shoes since then, but I still miss them. I'm all about comfort.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 7, 2007)

My favorite shirt, I received it from zaftique (The old zaftique) about five years ago as a gift. It's almost threadbare and I keep it in the bottom drawer, rarely taking it out to see the light of day. I'll post a photo of it, but you can't really see the design. It's velour, it has kittens playing with balls of yarn and in bubble lettering the words "CAT'S LAND". This shirt has received so many comments over the years. Both young and old love it. You can't see the yarn though, I think my rolls sucked it up. It does fit a bit better now.







Also my cargo pants from ulla popken. They were made of a heavier material, not cotton and were olive green. I wish they still made them.

a lipstick by cover girl. It was red, very sheer and glossy. It was not an in your face red. It was limited edition, the color was "sheer rubies".


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 7, 2007)

I had this long, black sweatshirt in college that had a fringed bottom of the same cotton fabric. I think it had kind of a ballerina neckline or something. I wore that (with an orange or hot pink mini-skirt and black platforms mostly) until the fringe was falling off and I could hide the holes no more. Now when I think of it, it was rather Flashdance.. I'm sure I looked pretty silly often in those days, but I loved and rather miss the freedom I felt wearing whatever the hell I wanted then.

As for products, I mourn the loss of many a favorite lipstick. It seems colors and formulas change regularly of the cheapy stuff I buy.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 7, 2007)

My favorite pair of jeans - a cheap pair that I found at Deb of all places (was surprised to learn some Deb stores have a plus size section). They were a light colored pair of jeans, low rise, with almost a bell bottom type shape at the bottom of them - I usually stick to boot cut or just slightly flared, and had never bought a pair of low rise jeans.

I LOVE those jeans, but they started to rip in the inner thigh - so I put a patch over the holes (one on each leg) but then they just ripped even more, so I cant wear them at all anymore - this was a couple of months ago, but I still have them.

I also loved this pressed powder product from Clean and Clear - it was blue. But it helped even out my skin, control shine, and also had a medication in it to help with zits. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000537Y7/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 apparently I can still get it on amazon.

My favorite shampoo was by Herbal Essence. It was for dandruff control, but it was different from any other dandruff shampoo - it had a completely different type of medication in it for dandruff, and it worked, and smelled really good. I had seen it at a dollar store one time, and stupidly didn't buy any - not realizing then it was discontinued. 

I only wear a pressed powder type make up (never liquid) and I had found this loose powder, called a rice powder, that was slightly tinted, and was exactly my color on clearance at Meijer's. I wasn't sure I was going to like it, so I only bought 3 or 4 - they were small, and like $1.50 each. I tried it the next day, and really really liked it, and of course when I went to buy the rest of what they had (ok maybe not the rest - they had over 30 left) they were ALL gone. I love this stuff - its so light, and is just the right amount to cover, but not look cakey. Luckily I still have one that hasn't been opened - it seems to last a while. http://www.palladiobeauty.com/RICEricepow.htm here it is for $6,


----------



## Ivy (Jan 7, 2007)

The old basic Venezia supreme jeans. The ones without the "elegant decorative stitching" on the back pockets. They had the red V. They were the second batch that Lane Bryant put out and had a little less spandex in them. They made my ass look perfect. And the wash was absolutely perfect. It makes me mad just thinking about it. I still have a pair, but they are a size 20 and I can't even get them over my hips.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

I have this one pair of old Walmart jeans (I KNOW!) that were PERFECT. They were light in color, and not too long. Every single pair of jeans I try on is too long, and petites seem to be too tight. These were size 26 petite and I bought them when I was a bit smaller. They stopped exactly at my heel and made my ass look just fine.

They're stained up, and have a huge inner thigh rip. They even have a cell phone pocket rubbed into the back pocket!

I tried to replace them but I couldn't get anywhere near to buttoning them up. I guess these old jeans just grew with me? 

I currently have no jean that makes me happy, and that's tragic. TRAGIC.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

L'Oreal used to have this line of shampoo, conditioner and deep conditioner under the brand 'Mermade' that I loved. It was an obscure line popular only with people 'in the know' as to it's actual worth. It worked better than any drugstore or salon profession product out there for restoring protein balance to chemically processed hair and L'Oreal discontinued it about a year or so ago. I bought two tubs of the stuff and I'm halfway through the last one.  I check ebay periodically and do internet searches on it but there isn't a stitch of this stuff left anywhere on the planet that anyone is willing to part with.


----------



## Tad (Jan 8, 2007)

Body Shop used to carry a shower gel that was blue, and I think called something like Marinerra. It had almost no smell, and what it did have was very neutral. My wife and I both liked it. It seemed to spread really well (as in a little bit would wash a lot of you), yet was thick enough that I could shave with it comfortably if I needed to (I didnt bother with shaving cream in my travel toiletries bag). None of the newer gels there made us as happy, and weve given up buying them from there altogether. 

Around the same time they (The Body Shop) also discontinued what was just the best baby bottom cream (Im sure that is not the official name for it, but it is what it is mostly used as). Fortunately we were able to get a last package and our son was just getting past the age where you need that sort of thing much, so we didnt suffer from that discontinuation much. That last was really annoying, because apparently that cream was selling really well in Canada, but for whatever reason was not moving at well in the USA, and the product lines are common across the two countries. So it got cancelled, despite being a good seller here. A market of 30 million people wasnt enough to support it? It was amazing how quickly the last stock of it disappeared off the shelves, all the stores we checked with said the same thinglots of stressed parents saying How could you do this to us? This stuff is the best!

When it comes to clothes I mostly wear things long enough that I never expect to find the same style twice. So Im pretty used to having something I come to really love and knowing that Ill never be able to replace it. Fortunately the wearing time on mens clothesboth from how solidly they are constructed and how quickly and badly they go out of fashionis longer than on womens clothes, so I can usually at least get a few years out of things that I really like. Probably the one that I regret most was Marks Work Wearhouse (a large chain up here in Canada) canceling the slightly stretchy, slightly low rise jean that I happened to pickup almost by accident the first time. Im short waisted, so the moderately low rise means they actually sit at the right spot on my waist, while still fitting properly upon the backside (most jeans are either sitting too high on me or else are baggy in the bum). Yet the stretch meant that when I sit down my big bum doesnt pull the whole front too tight. They were the best looking and yet most comfortable jeans a chubby guy could ask for. Mine are now faded and started to tear apart, but I still save them for dirty physical jobs.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

That's why I won't set foot in a Body Shop ever again. Everything I loved from them has been discontinued. They had a fragrance called Rose Musk and they had a bronzer that was a perfect match to my skin tone, I used it as a dusting powder to get rid of shine - both discontinued. The drill is the same: buy something, love it, use it up, go back, it's no longer available. The stuff in that store is so fickle that now I just pass them by.

Marius Fabre makes a honey soap I love and it's no longer being distributed in the US. If you want it you have to go to Provence.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG, this reminds me of the Mostly Musk stuff they had. I *loved* that smell on a man. I ended up getting myself a bottle of the oil in Canada [where it has also since been discontinued] and keeping it around for when I need a fix.


----------



## toni (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> So, peeps, what do you mourn over? What clothes do you have stashed away, knowing you could never wear them because of the holes, but you can't bear to part with? What products would you purchase a lifetime supply of if someone found them languishing in a warehouse somewhere, forgotten, and put them up on Ebay?



I do not have a hole issue, I have a stain issue. I loved this shirt, I got it at Target in the spring, it was cheap, plain, comfortable and cute. I got one in every color, this color being my favorite. *sigh* About a month ago I had wonton soup at work and spilled a few drops on the shirt, the grease never came out. I have been on ebay searching for this shirt but no one has it for sale. At this point I would pay double for it. It still hangs proudly in my closet. Hopefully I can find a replacement or a miracle to get the stains out. 

View attachment workshirt2.jpg


View attachment workshirt.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 8, 2007)

toni said:


> I do not have a hole issue, I have a stain issue. I loved this shirt, I got it at Target in the spring, it was cheap, plain, comfortable and cute. I got one in every color. This burgundy being my favorite. *sigh* About a month ago I had wonton soup at work and spilled a few drops on the shirt, the grease never came out. I have been on ebay searching for this shirt but no one has it for sale. At this point I would pay double for it. It still hangs proudly in my closet. Hopefully I can find a replacement or a miracle to get the stains out.



Gah! I'm with you on the stain thing. It's why I refuse to buy orange shirts ever again....

Why, you ask, quite curious by this anti-orange stance?

Because.... EVERY SINGLE FRICKIN' TIME I get an orange t-shirt, I get paint or ink on it within 2 wearings. Only the orange shirts. Perhaps it's the universe's way of telling me it's just not my color, but I'm tired of the same old colors in the closet. I now have 3 orange t-shirts that I use for dying my hair.

Yes, I did try all the home remedies listed for getting out these stains. They became slightly less intense stains, but stains nonetheless. I found, on the pen's website, info about something called Amodex. Upon reading, it seemed to indicate it wouldn't be effective after all the things I had tried on it, so I didn't bother ordering any. Has anyone else tried this stuff?

Oh, and on the grease stain thing... have you tried the Carbona stain removal products? I've tried some of them, including the grease one, and they worked well.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 8, 2007)

Tide Stain Stick. Great stuff.


----------



## toni (Jan 8, 2007)

Carbona and Tide stain stick :bow: . I am putting both on my shopping list. I have already washed the shirt once, will they work after the stain is set in? Thanks for your help!

LMAO The universes way of telling you orange is not your color, that is too funny! You probably look so hot in orange you are making some invisible force jealous so they throw ink on you.


----------



## GPL (Jan 9, 2007)

toni said:


> I do not have a hole issue, I have a stain issue. I loved this shirt, I got it at Target in the spring, it was cheap, plain, comfortable and cute. I got one in every color, this color being my favorite. *sigh* About a month ago I had wonton soup at work and spilled a few drops on the shirt, the grease never came out. I have been on ebay searching for this shirt but no one has it for sale. At this point I would pay double for it. It still hangs proudly in my closet. Hopefully I can find a replacement or a miracle to get the stains out.



What shirt? 
I only see a pretty face with some amazing eyes:bow: 
LOL

GPL.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 9, 2007)

I still have my old 501s from high school, when I wore a size 10-12. I know there's no way I'll ever fit in them again, but I can't bear giving them up. They have holes in all the right places and are worn to that denim softness...I may break down and turn them into a pillow one day. 

Several years ago I bought a jar of "body butter" marked down to $2.50 at Cato's here. After getting it home and using it for a week, I went back and bought the only two jars left. I don't remember the name of the product and have never seen it again, but it is now what I compare all lotions to and can't find any that compare. It was wonderful smelling, left my skin soft as a baby's tushy, and lasted a long time.


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2007)

toni said:


> Carbona and Tide stain stick :bow: . I am putting both on my shopping list. I have already washed the shirt once, will they work after the stain is set in? Thanks for your help!
> 
> LMAO The universes way of telling you orange is not your color, that is too funny! You probably look so hot in orange you are making some invisible force jealous so they throw ink on you.



Lighter fluid/charcoal lighter---yeah, I know, but you just use a drop right on the greasy stain and it takes it out, at least if you use it in the first washing, but I've had it remove laundered in grease stains as well.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2007)

Re. greasy stains: I've always had excellent luck with the gel stain sticks, even after an unsuccessful wash of the garment. I apply the gel, scour it into the fabric using the applicator thingy, let it sit at least overnight, wash, and voila! Gone. 

I have trouble retiring sneakers. By the time they're ready for retirement, they're soooo comfy and perfectly broken in. (and maybe a little smelly, so good taste prevails and I chuck 'em, despite my reluctance).


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 9, 2007)

I should've also mentioned that I keep a Shout stain gel thing in my bathroom [which is where I, for some reason, seem to undress the most]. If I remember to put the gel on as soon as I take it off, even if I don't wash it immediately, I avoid the "Oh, crap, I washed it and put it in the dryer, and now the stain is set!" syndrome.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 9, 2007)

Apparently I've had a growth spurt, and I really *am* a little over 5' 7" now. The shirt I'm wearing from when I was 5' 3" - 5' 4" and 15 used to neatly touch my hips and have this neat little dangly bead thing hanging from the neck. The bead thing has long since been lost. The arms are too short. The shirt sits about an inch below my natural waist. Goodbye, little red hippie shirt. I barely knew ye.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 9, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> My favorite shirt, I received it from zaftique (The old zaftique) about five years ago as a gift. It's almost threadbare and I keep it in the bottom drawer, rarely taking it out to see the light of day. I'll post a photo of it, but you can't really see the design. It's velour, it has kittens playing with balls of yarn and in bubble lettering the words "CAT'S LAND". This shirt has received so many comments over the years. Both young and old love it. You can't see the yarn though, I think my rolls sucked it up. It does fit a bit better now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honey, I LOVE your hair color. What is it?


Also, I too loved that cover girl lipstick.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 10, 2007)

For clothing: I have two empire-waisted cotton/poly knit jumpers that have definitely seen better days: a navy blue, and a gorgeous pink and burgundy flower print on a black background. I would love to replace them but cannot find anything ANYWHERE to fill the bill. (That I can afford, that is! Making It Big has them and I like their clothing very much, but cannot pay their prices on my retirement budget.) The jumpers are at least 5 or 6 years old and believe me, they don't owe me anything by this time! But I hang onto them because I love them and haven't been able to replace 'em. 

For products: Crabtree and Evelyn Violet toilet water. I LOVE the scent of violets, the real old fashioned scent, (Woods of Windsor violet doesn't do it for me at all) and haven't been able to find it for several years. I have a tiny bit left in my last bottle, and sometimes, just to experience the fragrance, I open the bottle and sniff!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2007)

toni said:


> Carbona and Tide stain stick :bow: . I am putting both on my shopping list. I have already washed the shirt once, will they work after the stain is set in?



Tide says it is for use before you try washing it or even wetting it. But it works great - it's amazing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 10, 2007)

btw I mourn Olay's OHM beauty bars in the citrus and ginger scent. sigh. There is an eBay vendor selling it for $12.99 for 3 bars plus $4 or $5 for shipping.

That's a bit much.

I did stock up when it first became hard to find. I ordered a bunch from Amazon at about $4 a package, and they gave me free shipping. Then they proceeded to ship my ten 3-packs each in an individual box, so I came home to a pile of boxes on my front porch. I can't imagine they made any money on that order.

I might break down and order more on eBay. I love it THAT much.


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a sweatshirt that I got at a B52s concert (that's right. The New Wave band- this was 25 years ago). It was right after their Mesopotamia album, so it had these cool Mesopotamian graphics and early 80s style coloring. I loved that thing to death and I was very proud of it. It disappeared one day in my own bedroom. I still believe that my ex SIL pinched it; she was very envious of it (as was every other person my age who ever laid eyes on it).

A little later in life I had a favorite pair of sandals. They were black leather, thick-strapped and clunky, with faux leopard skin across the instep- very de riguer, very stylish at the time. I had to retire them after a strap broke, but I kept them for a very long time.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 10, 2007)

I know this is kinda unfair because it's not something I would wear every day, but I have a workout shirt that is sleeveless (but not on purpose) because it has been washed so many times the stitching in the sleeves came undone. I refuse to throw this shirt away as long as it covers 60% of my upper body. The shirt is actually lighter colored in the armpits due to the amount of sweat that has passed through its 9 year old fabric. I hope to one day enshrine this shirt in the T-Shirt hall of fame, where it will be laid next to other great shirts that people should've probably thrown away a long time ago. 





I know its old, just let me enjoy it


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 11, 2007)

tooz said:


> Honey, I LOVE your hair color. What is it?
> 
> 
> Also, I too loved that cover girl lipstick.



I use L'oreal color pulse, in funky cherry or red pulse. My natural hair shade is a light brown with a lot of golden highlights. This is why the hair color is so intense, results vary depending how dark your hair may be. 
http://www.walgreens.com/store/productlist.jsp?CATID=100661&navAction=jump&navCount=0


----------



## SummerG (Jan 11, 2007)

about 8 or 9 years ago i purchased a pair of green pants from The Avenue... I think they may even still have been called Sizes Unlimited back then (or Sizes) They were a 32/Tall and fit so perfectly and comfortably... I went back to the store a week later to see if they had more in the highly coveted size... I was so lucky that not only did they have more in my size but they were on sale... I purchased 3 pair of green, 1 pair of burgundy, and 2 pair gray. Last year I lost a pair of gray ones due to a hole in the bum (heh sounds dirty) Their pockets have all started to fail, the cuffs are ragged, and they are starting to become too thread bare (flash photography reveals the color of my panties, lol) but I can't bring myself to part with them. I am no longer a 32/T but these pants are stretchy, and have always fit like a glove. Try as I might I can't find anything like them in my current size... I have to say though, they don't owe me a thing... the sale price was $5.99/pr.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jan 11, 2007)

Soak the grease stain in a bit of Dawn or any other grease fighting dishwashing soap overnight. Then launder it in HOT water. Should come out good as new. Just in case it doesnt hang dry it and try again. I have 4 kids, trust me Im always taking some kind of stain out of something or another.

As for missing stuff- Cranberry Orange Sorbet by Ben and Jerry's :eat1:


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I use L'oreal color pulse, in funky cherry or red pulse. My natural hair shade is a light brown with a lot of golden highlights. This is why the hair color is so intense, results vary depending how dark your hair may be.
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/productlist.jsp?CATID=100661&navAction=jump&navCount=0



Ahh, I have a box of that in my bathroom. Right now, my hair is black, though. I guess I'll have to wait until it grows out.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 11, 2007)

Tori DeLuca said:


> Soak the grease stain in a bit of Dawn or any other grease fighting dishwashing soap overnight. Then launder it in HOT water. Should come out good as new. Just in case it doesnt hang dry it and try again. I have 4 kids, trust me Im always taking some kind of stain out of something or another.
> 
> As for missing stuff- Cranberry Orange Sorbet by Ben and Jerry's :eat1:



Ooooh... missing food....

While I think that's been discussed in other threads on the Foodee Board, I'll stick mine in here in the spirit of things: Snapple French Cherry Soda circa 1988. The stuff used to fizz up no matter what I did, so it always got on my clothes [there, I linked it to the thread!]. Still, it was so good and a favorite treat if I had to run to the grocery store for my mom.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 11, 2007)

toni said:


> About a month ago I had wonton soup at work and spilled a few drops on the shirt, the grease never came out. I have been on ebay searching for this shirt but no one has it for sale. At this point I would pay double for it. It still hangs proudly in my closet. Hopefully I can find a replacement or a miracle to get the stains out.



One more stain-fighting idea for you:

Since it's a greasy stain, look for something called a "Jane" stick. It looks a little like a tube of lipstick and contains a powder stick that you rub on the stain. It's magical stuff and will even take out old grease stains.


----------



## Friday (Jan 14, 2007)

On the ink stains, if they are ball point ink saturate the area with hairspray (I have Aqua Net in the laundry cupboard) and get it into the wash before the hairspray dries. It always worked on the ink spots on my white uni shirts.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 14, 2007)

these levi's low rise boot cut jeans...perfect color and perfect size. i remember their long fight...i had to sew the crotch like 7 times. in the end, i made a cuff out of one of the legs.

oh, and this grey hoodie that i got from h & m WAY back...maybe 3 years ago. i lent it to a friend when we were staying in orlando...and he left it there. not even at the hotel...at an ARCADE. this was no ordinary hoodie, either...it was mystical in nature.


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2007)

A friend at work turned me onto Zote soap for stains. It's a Mexican bar soap that is sold all over. I have used it on many stains, especially food related ones, and always receive good results. Supposedly it's great for white clothes as well.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a favorite pair of black fleece pants that are about ten years old.......and STILL no holes -----incredible feat in itself and they are sooooo comfy.

Also, two a really comfy lavendar cotton sweater from Making it Big.

AND several pairs of leggings from Sandie's Boutique!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 14, 2007)

Ciara perfume. Gone, but not forgotten. Fortunately there are a number of sellers on e-bay, and I got a big box of lots of bottles. It ended up being way cheaper than they were originally, and I'm set for a while now.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Ciara perfume. Gone, but not forgotten. Fortunately there are a number of sellers on e-bay, and I got a big box of lots of bottles. It ended up being way cheaper than they were originally, and I'm set for a while now.



that's my middle name.  it was my mama's favorite perfume when she was pregnant with me, so there you have it.




and we sell it at my store...so if you ever need it, lemme know.


----------



## KerrieKat (Jan 16, 2007)

Xia Xiang perfume. I have seen it on Ebay though.


----------



## Veronica VonDiesel (Jan 18, 2007)

Aveeno skin brightening 15 spf face moisturizer seems to have been taken off the market. It was so light, non-greasy. Had a great scent. Compared well with Prescriptives sensitive skin moisturizer but cost oh so much less!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been thinking a little more about the beloved products that are MIA. I know I'd seen some things no longer available in the US when I'd travel to Canada or to the UK.

Anyone still seeing these products on *their* local shelves to help a sister out? This is what UPS and Paypal are made for!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 20, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I've been thinking a little more about the beloved products that are MIA. I know I'd seen some things no longer available in the US when I'd travel to Canada or to the UK.
> 
> Anyone still seeing these products on *their* local shelves to help a sister out? This is what UPS and Paypal are made for!



I can never find Camay soap anywhere where I live. NOBODY sells it, you can't even find it on ebay. But I've seen it being sold in NYC at Duane Reade and I bought a ton of the white natural Camay (my favorite :wubu: ) at a dollar store in Brooklyn. But nobody in MA is selling Camay.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 20, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can never find Camay soap anywhere where I live. NOBODY sells it, you can't even find it on ebay. But I've seen it being sold in NYC at Duane Reade and I bought a ton of the white natural Camay (my favorite :wubu: ) at a dollar store in Brooklyn. But nobody in MA is selling Camay.




But you're in luck, it's on drugstore.com, link below, also $1 a bar, and on a Google search it showed up on amazon and other places as well. Didn't have time to chase down the rest of the links, but at least you know it's out there now.  

http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...2=26061&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-BRAND


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Quasi! I'm actually looking for the Camay "natural" bar which is a white bar of soap. When I searched before I couldn't find it anywhere but you inpired me to try again. I found some company named Global Drugs that is selling that brand for $3.19 for a three pack. Nobody else though, I may just give them a try. 



QuasimodoQT said:


> But you're in luck, it's on drugstore.com, link below, also $1 a bar, and on a Google search it showed up on amazon and other places as well. Didn't have time to chase down the rest of the links, but at least you know it's out there now.
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...2=26061&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-BRAND


----------



## Tooz (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, it's pink, but there's this: http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/...mID=11089&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=camay


----------



## Friday (Jan 22, 2007)

I've bought Camay in like a millenia size pack at Costco Lilly. Let me look next time we go. Even with postage it shouldn't be a buck a bar.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

Friday said:


> I've bought Camay in like a millenia size pack at Costco Lilly. Let me look next time we go. Even with postage it shouldn't be a buck a bar.



I just went out on a limb and bought a case of the Camay "Natural" soap from FilmArt. Don't know why they are selling Health and beauty products on their website but if only for morbid curiosity I wanted to see. They make you buy in bulk but with shipping it comes out to about 55 cents give or take for a 125g bar. I'll let you know what becomes of me.

If anybody is curious: http://www.filmart.com/cgi-bin/filmart/item_list/cat297/Bar_Soaps.html


----------



## Friday (Jan 23, 2007)

So is there 24 bars in a case or 24 3 packs in a case? 72 bars is a whole lotta soap. :huh:


----------



## Joey Cha_ha (Jan 23, 2007)

These things happen to the best of us. Just think you look that much hotter!:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

Three years ago, I bought a pair of sneakers in a local shoestore here. I have problems fitting shoes - sneakers included - and these were PERFECT. Most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. I wore them out, and then went to buy anotehr pair - and the manufacturer was no longer making them. The shoe salesman assured me that the "newer" model was the same shoe with just a different look, but it wasn't anything close to the same. I googled, called around, even called the manufacturer - not a pair to be had anywhere, not even on eBay. I'd get results from net searches, but every store I contacted would say "Oh sorry, those aren't made anymore, we just haven't updated our site yet."

The shoes are the New Balance WX852WB. They are just amazing.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 24, 2007)

Tried a New Balance outlet store?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 24, 2007)

Friday said:


> So is there 24 bars in a case or 24 3 packs in a case? 72 bars is a whole lotta soap. :huh:



It sure is. The soap was waiting at my front door when I got home last night. 24 packs of three, that's 72 bars of soap. :shocked: It's the real stuff, good sized bars but they have probably been packed away sitting on a shelf for quite some time because the fragrance has faded just a bit. But I'm satisfied with what I got. Thanks everybody! :happy:


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 24, 2007)

Can I ask what makes the white camay so great? I see the pink stuff (often imported from other countries) at dollar stores all the time. Is it okay for sensitive skin etc?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 7, 2007)

I know the rest of this thread is pretty much long-dead, but I have to share this with you guys.

I was talking to friends a couple weeks ago about the sweater I was wearing. I got 3 of them from Lane Bryant in different colors for $8 each about 7-8 years ago. They're turtleneck sweaters with this band of snowflakes across the chest. I was saying how much I love them, and my friends were giving me that, "You've been wearing the same damn sweater for far too long." look.

It wasn't until later that I realized one of the reasons I so love these things.... the band of pattern is right across the top of my breasts... right where I spill things! The great bit is, I never have to stain stick these sweaters because no one can see the grease stains or anything. [In comparison to the plain color sweater that got a grease stain that I kept forgetting to stain stick, and it was still there after 3 washings...]

So, a recommendation for all of you with bewbie shelf stain issues... get an Alpine snowflake sweater!


----------

